# New Skaven



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net...=2700241081cc8faeee3ef583cb392eb2&oe=54FD0062

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net...=a34db71cee7db4f32678de642f2c2dac&oe=553033BE

that could be the coolest pose ever.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Damn you beat me too it, hes a nice model, and big too by the looks of it, end times round 4 I thinks


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> Damn you beat me too it, hes a nice model, and big too by the looks of it, end times round 4 I thinks


Sorry, haha. Word over on Warseer is that it's going to be End Times: Thanquol. Since we can see Nagash's scepter in the second photo, I'd say you're right about it being End Times part 4.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Very cool model.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It makes five different variants? Nice. Another shit ton of spare bits to sprinkle around your army, even if they are so big as to be used on banner poles.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

*Chitting and evil Laugh*

Our time has come man-things. All will bow-kneel before inevitable Skaven strength-might and great-tyranny... or be eaten, whichever is more-most important.

Is there any word on when End Times: Thanquol, *pause for nerdgasm*, will be released?? I am NOT missing this one. My favourite fictional character of all, yeah Thanquol is my favourite fictional person, is finally getting what he deserves, unparalleled power over Skavendom and the chance to dominate the world?? No way I miss that, no way in hell.


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> *Chitting and evil Laugh*
> 
> Our time has come man-things. All will bow-kneel before inevitable Skaven strength-might and great-tyranny... or be eaten, whichever is more-most important.
> 
> ...



Word is the next End Times book will be in then next few weeks.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well that looks ridiculous.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

That thing looks horrible like some weird viking/ram crossbreed. It doesn't look skaven at all.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

morfangdakka said:


> That thing looks horrible like some weird viking/ram crossbreed. It doesn't look skaven at all.



It's supposed to be some sort of Skaven deity, right? Dudes over on Warseer have been frothing for a "Skaven lord" model but I always assumed that meant a Skaven leader, not the horned rat.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Keeping up the proud traditions of Vermin Lords being a pile of unusable crap then. Hooray!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

5 Poisoned S6 AP attacks + Thunderstomp, a spell designed to keep him out of combat, and 3 other random spells (unless using Khaine rules)... 6 T6 5++ wwounds... terrible.

Only real use is under 1600pts when KFA or Imrik are not available.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The model looks like it needs to be mated up with a keeper of secrets. I think those horns would be far better on a Slaanesh daemon


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah but guys, he's only 500 pts


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't play Fantasy, but that slew of comments definitely makes me think twice about basing my (eventual) army on looks.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hence why he is only good at sub 1600pts when he isn't at risk of Imrik or KFA. Hell, even then, pretty much any flying monstrous lord can defeat it for cheaper. Sure it is a Monster and L3* for 1k games, but that means no bell either, no magic items, and only 250pts left for gooodies post core.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the sculpt, but not of the way he has been painted.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Or, y'know, a cannon, like how everyone was slaughtering monsters three months ago.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If cannons are still bringing down monsters so quickly, you're not playing with enough terrain. If people play how GW design the game to be played at, there's less breakage with the rules.

It's an adequate monster. It just can't keep up with the dedicated ones. And when it's got a Skitterleap move, cannons should kind of struggle to kill it with 6 wounds. Not to mention that actual cannons will become less viable come 9th edition, flying changes, and the inclusion of combined profiles. On a flying creature, a 5pt magic item shuts down the threat of cannons until it can take on the cannons.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

With @Vaz on this one.

Looks stupid.


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Would probably not look too bad with less then eleventeen horns the size of it's torso. I really like the FW Exalted Vermin Lord, and this one seems a touch disappointing.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> If cannons are still bringing down monsters so quickly, you're not playing with enough terrain. If people play how GW design the game to be played at, there's less breakage with the rules.


We struggled with the terrain balance - too little and yes, Dwarfs win every game. But we applied terrain and maneouvring units became very difficult with trying to balance movement trays on things (simple hills are bad enough, let alone anything more complicated) and my Daemon Prince pretty much only dies from Miscasts or War Machines anyway, so adding too much terrain made him even more crazy powerful.

I'll try and get some more Fantasy terrain though, as we definitely don't play with enough.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry if that looked like I was chewing you out. It is a bit of a bugbear of mine to see people whinge about the state of the game, but they arbitrarily rule out things like multiple detachments, only 1 ally etc, no escalation, no forge world, no fortifications etc.

The game is designed to make use of all of them. At least on paper. Not everything can be rigorously tested, but if you want to look about the state of the game, compare 6th ed nids to 7th. Same dex, but core rules changes have made them tourney winners with multiple CADs for 4 flying tyrants with haywire and crones with haywire, or Deathleaper Broods with Mawlocs and Spore Mines.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Sorry if that looked like I was chewing you out. It is a bit of a bugbear of mine to see people whinge about the state of the game, but they arbitrarily rule out things like multiple detachments, only 1 ally etc, no escalation, no forge world, no fortifications etc.
> 
> The game is designed to make use of all of them. At least on paper. Not everything can be rigorously tested, but if you want to look about the state of the game, compare 6th ed nids to 7th. Same dex, but core rules changes have made them tourney winners with multiple CADs for 4 flying tyrants with haywire and crones with haywire, or Deathleaper Broods with Mawlocs and Spore Mines.


I understand completely; I've never seen the point of trying to ban multiple detachments or no Super-Heavies or restrictions in general. Mysterious Objectives/Terrain, fair enough, but the only truly terrible games I've played were against shitty people, not because I was using a Damocles Command Rhino or a second detachment or whatever.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Oooooooooh..... 

I don't care that my army hasn't seen a game since 6th. I had an original 90s Verminlord, and was very sad when it left the army book. My first ever army was Skaven, and I *will* have one of these.

Also: personal bugbear. The kit says 5 variants. We have seen shitty pictures of maybe 2, and rules for 1, and already people are decrying it as horrible and useless. I am reserving final judgement for when I have my ratty little claws on an actual model...

And for those not in the know - a Verminlord is not a Skaven per se, it is a Greater Daemon of the Horned Rat. Physical manifestation of their deity's will. Not a deity itself, any more than a bloodthirster is.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> Also: personal bugbear. The kit says 5 variants. We have seen shitty pictures of maybe 2, and rules for 1, and already people are decrying it as horrible and useless. I am reserving final judgement for when I have my ratty little claws on an actual model...


But, but... this is the internet. Aren't you supposed to go off half cocked and form opinions with only a fraction of the knowledge normally required to start a cogent argument?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here ya go.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> Oooooooooh.....
> 
> I don't care that my army hasn't seen a game since 6th. I had an original 90s Verminlord, and was very sad when it left the army book. My first ever army was Skaven, and I *will* have one of these.
> 
> ...


Decried that model we have seen as shit and the rules as utter garbage.

Meanwhile this new one looks amazing.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Look at the one in the back left. BADASS


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I wonder if there will be variants? Similar to the four GD's of chaos have different specialties?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

It's already been pointed out there are 5 variants :wink:


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Well Verminlord (as in Avatar of the Horned Rat) used to be this guy










Though for me he tended to be used as a Tzeentch or Nurgle Prince in my games more than in my old Skaven, cos he just didn't fit the army at all back then.

On a side note I did get another copy of his weapon and stick it to the old CSM Daemon Prince model in Power Armour as well, cos it looked better than the sword.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> It's already been pointed out there are 5 variants :wink:


I just wasn't sure if that meant model composition possibilities, or, actual rules.

If that makes sense.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Orochi said:


> I just wasn't sure if that meant model composition possibilities, or, actual rules.
> 
> If that makes sense.


Here's some rule info I am quoting from Warseer:

Has pictures and rules for all the 5 builds: 
All have Daemon, Daemon attacks, L4 Wizard, 5+ ward, LArge Target, ItP, Scurry Away, Terror. 

Warpseer has the Doom Glaive (multiple wounds d3) and Scry Orb, which grants +1 Ward or can be thrown to make a I test or die small blast. 
Warp Lightning is known spell with rerolls. Cheapest. 

Deciever is clan Eshin linked, has Warp Stiletto (AP, poison) and Doomstar (S user, 12" poisoned attacks, quick to fire, Arcing Death)
Skitterleap as known spell. Cheapest

Corruptor- Pestilens linked. Plague Reaper pair- ASF rule. 
Plague is known spell. Cheapest

Warbringer- Warlord Clans. Doomglaive and punch dagger (Killing Blow + d3 wounds. Death Frenzy as known spell. 25 slaves more than cheapest. 

Lord Skreech- Doom Glaive (d3 wounds) and Plague Reaper (ASF) choose which to fight with at start of CC phase. Dreaded 13th is known spell. Most Expensive.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Can we have pictures for that please?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't like it


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I don't like it


That's the least interesting version. The other versions are a lot cooler IMHO.

Interesting that this is our first generic HQ of the whole End Times run.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hellz yeah. The Verminlords have arrived;

Verminlord Warpseer;









Verminlord Corrupter;









Verminlord Deceiver;









Verminlord Warbringer;









And finally, Skreech Verminking;










The Skaven are rising and I will be marching with them. Who else will march with us? :grin:


LotN


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow.

It's a shame that the rules for the Deceiver are the objective worst because it actually looks pretty darn awesome. On the other hand, the Corruptor looks great and the Warpseer, while not as interesting-looking as the others, is still a very nice model and the rules look great.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They are awesome minis. The corruptor particularly so. I've really been impressed with all the recent WFB releases.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

REALLY makes you wonder what they plan on doing with the Beastmen aesthetic.



















Grey Seer


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

As is typical of the quality of my thoughts:

I wonder if these giant rat-men dress themselves, or if they allow their underlings to choose their clothing, armor, and accessories?

Naturally, the warbringer wears red and the corrupter wears black, y'know?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just picked up WD49 which has the rules within.

Basic Statline; 250 Skaven Slaves

M8, WS8, BS4, S6, T6, W6, I10, A5, Ld8

ItP, Large Targets, Scurry Away!, Terror, Daemonic Attacks (all attacks are magical), 5+ Ward, Can never be general and is always affected as if Daemon, 

Verminlord Deciever; Level 4 Wizard, but must always take Skitterleap (and rerolls failed to cast, and can target self with it). The rest are generated as usual. Shrouded in Darkness nullifies Large Target's -BS to hit, but with T6, BS shooting usually capping out at S4 (unless hit by something like a Shadow spell or a Bolt Thrower), BS shooting isn't really going to be going into this model anyway - while Bolt Throwers are either much higher BS (Elves) or taken in enough numbers that not having +1 to hit won't matter anyway (Orcs), while there are plenty of buffs/debuffs which can be applied if someone really wanted to make things hit with BS shooting. Neither help against Cannons. Anyway, that's by the by. In combat, it hits with Armour Piercing and Poisoned Magical attacks - and as they're both Monsters and Characters, can deal a fair bit of damage - but that's not really it's main purpose, IMHO. Its Doomstar is a super shuriken boomerang - 12" range Quick to Fire poisoned attacks S6 weapon which has a number of shots as models in the front rank. This does not suffer from Multiple Shots -1 to hit, because it doesn't actually have the multiple shots rule. With BS4, and Quick to Fire/Skitterleap removing the Move and Fire penalties, it's got a decent chance to hit, but honestly for such an elite assassin type character, it's kind of poor. However, it deals a number of attacks which is equal to the number of models in the front rank. It can quite effectively shred a wide unit, but few people run hordes. However, with S6 it's going to be wounding on 2's, and a theoretical 10 wide unit of Chaos Warriors, that's 6 hits, 5 wounds, and unless equipped with Shields and/or Mark of Tzeentch, that's 5 dead Chaos Warriors - 75 points worth of dead models. Of course, it doesn't make it's points back. Having said that, I quite like it - but a Grey Seer is kind of necessary - not only as a secondary general, but gives you a second threat - so that 500pt "cheapness" isn't exactly as cheap as it initially looks).

Verminlord Corruptors; Level 4 Wizard, but gets Plague (and can reroll failed castings) as one its known spells. Their magic weapon is a pair of Plaguereapers - Essentially Always Strikes First weapons - so he has +1 Attack and ASF with I10, gaining rerolls to hit against pretty much everything, and with WS8, that means he's hitting things like Elf Lords (Highborns/Princes etc) on 3's with a reroll.

Verminlord Warpseers; Level 4 Mage with Warp Lightning (and as before, rerolls failed castings, but rolls a 6 to determine how many hits he causes). Equipped with a Doom Glaive for D3 wounds. With a Scry Orb as well, it has a 4++ Ward Save, but may trade this bonus (going back to 5++) for the ability to throw it like a miniature Stone Thrower, making all under the template take an Initiative Test or get destroyed with no saves allowed, although Look Out, Sir works. If you're a Skaven player having trouble killing the Glottkin, then take this. I1 against the Grenade, while the Doom Glaive grants D3 wounds at I10.

Verminlord Warbringers; Level 4 Wizards with Death Frenzy (and rerolls). Gains +2 Attacks, Killing Blow and Multiple Wounds D3. Also costs a further 25 Skaven Slaves.

Lord Screech Verminking; Knows Dreaded 13th, and rerolls failed Castings. If that's not enough, he has a Doom Glaive for Multiple Wounds and a Plaguereaper for ASF. Unlike the other characters, these are not Paired Weapons and so doesn't gain +1 attack nor the benefits of both weapons - he instead much choose at the start of each turn. He costs an additional 75 Skaven Slaves. And kind of stupidly, despite being made into the first Verminlord out of the Council of 13 which killed Nagash the first time by the Great Horned Rat themselves, he's still not allowed to be the general.

In addition, it's made note of in the fluff that they have two tails - Two Tails is a sign of portent in Fantasy - Twin Tailed Comet of Sigmar, Twin Tails of Sotek, etc. 

@Einherjar667, I wouldn't be surprised if that wasn't Thanquol himself. He mirrors the look of the Artwork, and that's it's riding a Rat Ogre - maybe Boneripper.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I suspect so too. Warseer has been referring to this as "End Times: Thanquol", should be interesting. No one sounded certain what was to come from this release the same way they were with Glottkin. Sounds like it will focus on Skaven vs Dwarfs.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> I suspect so too. Warseer has been referring to this as "End Times: Thanquol", should be interesting. No one sounded certain what was to come from this release the same way they were with Glottkin. Sounds like it will focus on Skaven vs Dwarfs.


Oh hellz yeah.

This Friday I will be watching my computer like a hawk that doesn't blink.










I will NOT miss this release. I missed Nagash because I wasn't sure whether I wanted it or not. I missed Glottkin because I underestimated how popular it would be. I missed Khaine because I didn't know when it came out. I will not miss Thanquol.


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I missed Kaine  but an LGS here has a hardcover out on the shelf still haha.

Notice how small that model is!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

OMG... the daughter is gonna faint when she sees the new models!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> I missed Kaine  but an LGS here has a hardcover out on the shelf still haha.
> 
> Notice how small that model is!


My Local GW store still has a Hardcover Nagash (and a stormclaw box, and the campaign books!)


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Uveron said:


> My Local GW store still has a Hardcover Nagash (and a stormclaw box, and the campaign books!)


Woah haha, Stormclaw? jeez, and you're in the UK.

didn't see that book cover LotN, my phone didn't display it. This release looks REALLY cool. I'm not even a Skaven fan, but after reading the mayhem that was Glottkin, I'm ready to see the Skaven square off with the Dwarfs!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Uveron said:


> My Local GW store still has a Hardcover Nagash (and a stormclaw box, and the campaign books!)


Same here actually, come to think of it - Both the BA vs Nids, and the SW vs Orks boxes er proudly on the shelves, a long with the reboxed Space Hulk.

I don't even play Fantasy and I think these miniatures look amazing!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Woah haha, Stormclaw? jeez, and you're in the UK.


No, Iam in the USA... (Iam just very someone very British who is 'stuck' in USA)


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Uveron said:


> No, Iam in the USA... (Iam just very someone very British who is 'stuck' in USA)


Aha, it seems like the LE boxed stuff lasts a little longer in the US, on the website and in stores. 

I wonder if there will be an End Times box set.....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From 4chan:




























EDIT: One more from Dakka (albiet rotated because theirs was sideways):


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

GW are really going all out on Fantasy, all the End Times models look beautiful. Also looking forward to the eventual Beastmen release if Skaven are anything to go by. If ET:Thanquol focuses on Skaven vs dwarfs, what are the chances of getting any beardy models? Slim probably, but I would really like some plastic slayers to die honourably against these new monsters!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Does anyone know what time on Friday, in GMT, Thanquol will be released?


LotN


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> I don't even play Fantasy and I think these miniatures look amazing!


This is the only correct sentiment regarding these.

And No. Subjectivity is not a thing.

because reasons.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Nice, any one else want to put those fists onto a dreadnought?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Sir Whittaker said:


> GW are really going all out on Fantasy, all the End Times models look beautiful. Also looking forward to the eventual Beastmen release if Skaven are anything to go by. If ET:Thanquol focuses on Skaven vs dwarfs, what are the chances of getting any beardy models? Slim probably, but I would really like some plastic slayers to die honourably against these new monsters!


Beastmen were apparently snuck into the Chaos book that came out, but not with a real update, just as a part of the overall Chaos army. Shame too since I like angry drunk goat people as an army but they _suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck_ right now.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I love the model and I can also convert into the Horned Rat as well.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> Nice, any one else want to put those fists onto a dreadnought?


Absolutely.

Skaven don't do it for me at all but those fists are so cool.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Rat Ogres just became a MUST-BUY!!! model.

Nabbed myself a copy of Thanquol, very pleased by this. I will post as much information as I can once I receive my copy sometime in the week after next.


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I love the Gatling gun arm on the left.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> I love the Gatling gun arm on the left.


I believe, man-thing, that it is called a Ratling gun. :laugh:

But yes, it is awesome.


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> I believe, man-thing, that it is called a Ratling gun. :laugh:
> 
> But yes, it is awesome.
> 
> ...


I play Dwarfs so EAT A CANNON [email protected][email protected]#!$!

....and WoC so high five


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> I play Dwarfs so EAT A CANNON [email protected][email protected]#!$!
> 
> ....and WoC so high five


Hehe well Dwarf scum, two of the key battles in this book have already been confirmed. The final battle for Karak Eight Peaks and the Siege of Karaz-a-Karak. Die-Die Dwarf-things! :laugh: (That said, rumour-spoiler for a major Dwarf character 




Rumour is that Ungrim Ironfist will become the Avatar of Aqshy, the Fire Magic. Surprising if true, I would have thought that the Dwarfs would get metal. But the Fire-Slayer King sounds awesome, so I hope it's true.



And high-five for the WoC. Archaon FTW!


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> Hehe well Dwarf scum, two of the key battles in this book have already been confirmed. The final battle for Karak Eight Peaks and the Siege of Karaz-a-Karak. Die-Die Dwarf-things! (That said, rumour-spoiler for a major Dwarf character
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be quite true, I've heard tricklings of rumours about this. I'd guerentee Dwarfs get some rulebook attention, and the new special characters some love as well.

I'm definitely more of a WoC player than Dwarf player though, so let's see some End Times Archaon soon!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> I'm definitely more of a WoC player than Dwarf player though, so let's see some End Times Archaon soon!


Indeed, though not too soon. Archaon would likely be the final End Times book, and I want to see books for the Orcs and Goblins, Ogre Kingdoms, Warriors of Chaos beyond Nurgle, and the Lizardmen before we even get close to Archaon. Oh and possibly a devoted Bretonnia book.


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> Indeed, though not too soon. Archaon would likely be the final End Times book, and I want to see books for the Orcs and Goblins, Ogre Kingdoms, Warriors of Chaos beyond Nurgle, and the Lizardmen before we even get close to Archaon. Oh and possibly a devoted Bretonnia book.
> 
> 
> LotN


I hope ALL the armies get attention, but I heard there were only 5 books, am I wrong?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Initally there were 4. Then the light bulb clicked that they were actually going to do well with it, so are now going to comtinue with the Special limited edition bollocks until all is accounted for.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Special limited edition?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Rat Ogres just became a MUST-BUY!!! model.


Rat Ogre? I'd start calling that a Ratnaught. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Einherjar667 said:


> Special limited edition?


Limited 'early access' rules release with a first come first serve basis.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Moulder Stormfiends

Hope they have Plaguewind Mortar variants.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I suddenly want End Times: Thanquol.... badly....


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

We overlooked a few clampacks.

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/01/confirmed-next-weeks-wfb40k-prices.html


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Moulder Stormfiends


Good to see the *Adeptus Mousechanicus* has been busy.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those storm fiends might make good alternative grotesques when I eventually get the motivation to start painting my DE stuff up.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Moulder Stormfiends
> 
> Hope they have Plaguewind Mortar variants.


Damn, now I REALLY want to make dreadnought hybrids out of these guys.

I can't wait for a chaos marine player to get there hands on one, that thing will be a awesome conversion.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They look like the new IG Ogryns now.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey guys.

They're on square bases.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

...Uh, you can swap out the square bases for round ones.

unless it was a comment on their almost 40k oriented style. in which case, GW PRESENTS: WARMAHORDES FANTASY BATTLE!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/01/end-times-thanquol-mysteries-villians.html

Dwarfs and Ogres combined?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/01/end-times-thanquol-mysteries-villians.html
> 
> Dwarfs and Ogres combined?


Could the ogres just be mercs?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

locustgate said:


> Could the ogres just be mercs?



Yeah, probably. Still nice to see them get some screen time.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I just read in that article..



Ungrim is the incarnate of Fire


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> ...Uh, you can swap out the square bases for round ones.
> 
> unless it was a comment on their almost 40k oriented style. in which case, GW PRESENTS: WARMAHORDES FANTASY BATTLE!


It was a counter to the people saying that the what-appeared-to-be round bases on the Screaming Bell and Plague Furnace in the leak a few days ago is almost certainly untrue.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> It was a counter to the people saying that the what-appeared-to-be round bases on the Screaming Bell and Plague Furnace in the leak a few days ago is almost certainly untrue.


...idk. maybe. maybe not. I think it's improbable, but I don't think it's super-improbable.


----------

